# Aluminum Kindle 3 Case



## mousouchop (Jan 19, 2011)

Received my Aluminum Kindle 3 case in the mail today, and I think I am mostly please with it. I like that you can charge it while still in the case, and also that the case has a kick-stand that allows it to prop the Kindle up for reading at a table. While I was hoping for a case to pop by Kindle into and out of when I felt like reading, I feel like I may keep the Kindle in this at all times. Just seems like less of a hassle.

Here's some pictures in case anyone wanted to see some real-people pictures (as opposed to the stock images).


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Great a real user of the flip version.

If you don't mind a question or 3 or 4....

First, what keeps the kindle anchored into the case?  Some clips or?

What keeps it closed?

Can the front be totally folded flat against the rear so it lies flat when open?  Or is it always in some easel position?

How long did the order take to arrive?

Was it in good shape - another poster got the "book" type but it had a few dents from shipping, I gather.  And along those lines - does it seem pretty durable and would the screen be protected, say in a pack while out hiking?  (would you drop kick it for a test run?)  

Is it bronze colored or is that just the photo?

Hope you did not mind the questions and thanks in advance....


----------



## mousouchop (Jan 19, 2011)

Whoa! Lots of questions... that's fine. This is why I posted, I had no way to answer these questions before-- there are simply no reviews of this thing, even though when I went to order it two weeks ago they were all sold out. Had to check eBay every day for a few days to finally catch it.



> First, what keeps the kindle anchored into the case? Some clips or?


There are four black rubbery/plasticy nubs that secure in in the case, two on each side. There is also a thin layer of soft black foam. Between the two of these, the Kindle stays securely in. I was thinking it would be loose in there, and just planned on using this as a carrying case and removing the Kindle for reading... but now I think I'll keep it in all the time as it is in there nice and cozy. 



> What keeps it closed?


Similar to the black nubs that keep the Kindle snapped in, there is a light gray "aluminum" colored plastic nub at the top that a bend of aluminum snaps over to close the case. Not sure how this will wear down in the future, but I'm guessing I can always just bend the clip for a tighter snap later on down the road.



> Can the front be totally folded flat against the rear so it lies flat when open? Or is it always in some easel position?


The front can indeed be folded flush with the back of the case for reading with the case still on in your hands.



> How long did the order take to arrive?


Took about a week. Ordered it last Sunday or Monday and received it the Tuesday of the next week (today).



> Was it in good shape - another poster got the "book" type but it had a few dents from shipping, I gather. And along those lines - does it seem pretty durable and would the screen be protected, say in a pack while out hiking? (would you drop kick it for a test run?)


The other poster was referring to the Kindle 2 case, which is also sold by the same seller. My item arrived without dents. It was wrapped in three layers of thin-ish bubble wrap, and was in a plastic mailing pouch. It was okay packaging, considering that the item inside should be able to sustain impacts (hello, it is supposed to protect the Kindle from impacts, no?). But yeah, no dents on mine.

The case with the Kindle in it feels really substantial. Very solid, and a good weight to it. *Feels* bullet proof, though obviously it isn't. I wouldn't be afraid to throw this case around a little, seems like it could handle it's own, and most certainly should have no problem protecting the screen.



> Is it bronze colored or is that just the photo?


It is in fact aluminum and therefore silver, as all aluminum is. The bronze effect you see in my photos is due to my orange walls, incandescent lighting, and probably the fact that I took the images with my cellphone.  The finish is similar to the anodized aluminum finish on Apple products (partially why I wanted this case, I carry a Macbook Pro). The overall effect is a little more sparkly than Apple's, almost glittery looking in some light. I attribute this most likely to a budget anodizing process. It's a nice looking case overall.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Would you mind posting a link? Looks like a case I might be interested in. Thanks!


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Great.  Thanks for the answers.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Who makes this case?


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

These cases are on eBay, either search for Kindle 3 Aluminum case, or try item # 280614848316 which ships from USA. Worth the $1 more for USA shipping which would be faster.


----------



## mousouchop (Jan 19, 2011)

Tabatha said:


> These cases are on eBay, either search for Kindle 3 Aluminum case, or try item # 280614848316 which ships from USA. Worth the $1 more for USA shipping which would be faster.


What this guy said..

Ebay search for Kindle 3 Aluminum Case:
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=Kindle+3+Aluminum+Case&_sacat=0&_odkw=Kindle+3+Aluminum+Case+US&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

mousouchop said:


> What this guy said..
> 
> Ebay search for Kindle 3 Aluminum Case:
> http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=Kindle+3+Aluminum+Case&_sacat=0&_odkw=Kindle+3+Aluminum+Case+US&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


Never met a "GUY" by the name of Tabatha, but thanks for putting the link for others.


----------



## mousouchop (Jan 19, 2011)

Tabatha said:


> Never met a "GUY" by the name of Tabatha, but thanks for putting the link for others.


As handles aren't REQUIRED to be indicative of a user's sex, I think I can be excused for my error. Also, I never look at handles. >.> Just the post itself.

ALSO, "guy" is a general term (at times); sorta like "Hey guys" can be said to a room full of men, or women, or men and women mixed.


----------



## ersott (May 5, 2010)

One question more please.

Is easy to insert and remove the kindle to use this case only as carrying case?

thanks for your attention.


----------



## ersott (May 5, 2010)

ersott said:


> One question more please.
> 
> Is easy to insert and remove the kindle to use this case only as carrying case?
> 
> thanks for your attention.


Anybody who have this case can help me?


----------



## mousouchop (Jan 19, 2011)

ersott said:


> One question more please.
> 
> Is easy to insert and remove the kindle to use this case only as carrying case?
> 
> thanks for your attention.


The Kindle is easily removed from the case, if you in fact wanted to use it only to transport your device. I have started doing this because I very much enjoy reading on my Kindle when it is in the nude. It is a little less convenient than a zip pouch or a carrying sleeve, due to having to open the flap, which requires removing the case from your bag, as opposed to a zip pouch that could be opened while still in a larger bag.


----------



## ersott (May 5, 2010)

mousouchop said:


> The Kindle is easily removed from the case, if you in fact wanted to use it only to transport your device. I have started doing this because I very much enjoy reading on my Kindle when it is in the nude. It is a little less convenient than a zip pouch or a carrying sleeve, due to having to open the flap, which requires removing the case from your bag, as opposed to a zip pouch that could be opened while still in a larger bag.


Thank you very much, I think that I like this case, perhaps I purchased it.


----------

